# Sono molto contento che ci vogliono incontrare.



## fabry2811

Ciao a tutti, 

scusatemi ma sono nel pallone, non riesco a capire se in questo caso occorre il congiuntivo o no.
E' una risposta ad un'email in cui ci si organizza per un incontro con un cliente.

Sono molto contento che ci vogliono/vogliano incontrare.

Grazie 
Fabri


----------



## francisgranada

Secondo me si tratta di constatazione di un fatto, quindi non vedo il motivo per il congiuntivo. Sarebbe un caso diverso dire p.e. "Spero che ci  vogliano incontrare".

Aspettiamo però la risposta di un madrelingua ...


----------



## Lubella

secondo me sarebbe il caso di usare il congiuntivo, ma va bene anche l'indicativo


----------



## ohbice

La vecchia regola contro la proliferazione dei congiuntivi inutili dice "mai usare il congiuntivo quando se ne può fare a meno"


----------



## bearded

Spiacente di fare spesso il ''bastiancontrario'', ma per me l'unico modo corretto è  _sono molto contento che ci vogliano incontrare._
Proviamo a cambiare 'persona' e contenuto.  Chi considererebbe corrette le frasi ''siamo contenti che volete venire'' oppure ''il bambino non era contento che sua madre lo picchiava''? Per me, in buon Italiano ci vuole il congiuntivo in queste frasi.
Diverso sarebbe il caso in cui al posto di ''che'' ci fosse un ''perché'':
- sono molto contento perché ci vogliono incontrare -
(la frase causale è indipendente, quanto al modo, dall'aggettivo ''contento'').

EDIT:
Vorrei aggiungere che (secondo me) l'espressione ''essere contento che'' equivale ad ''approvare che'' oppure ''giudicare favorevolmente che'' , è cioè assimilabile ad un verbo di opinione: e questa è la ragione della mia preferenza per il congiuntivo.
_- sono contento che sei bella _suona male
- _sono contento che tu sia bella _suona bene.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

bearded man said:


> ma per me l'unico modo corretto è _sono molto contento che ci vogliano incontrare._


Siamo in due.
La versione con l'indicativo mi sembra la versione "di riserva" detta da qualcuno che teme di sbagliare i congiuntivi.


----------



## dragonseven

Secondo me, se Fabry intende esprimersi sul «pensiero», sulla sola «precisa intenzione» espressa da chi vorrebbe incontrarli, ossia ad un fatto concreto sul quale non v'è alcun dubbio, è opportuno e giusto l'indicativo; mentre, se con tale espressione si vuole sottolineare la «speranza» ("salvo imprevisti, speriamo che succeda realmente"), sono d'accordo che ci voglia il congiuntivo.
Questa è la differenza che sento nella scelta del modo verbale.


----------



## bearded

Debbo proprio contraddire l'amico dragon (non per la prima volta).  Prendiamo il seguente scenario: un padre impara che il figlio ha superato un esame (si tratta di un fatto). Dice allora - secondo me - 
- sono contento che tu abbia superato l'esame (buon Italiano)
e non
- sono contento che hai superato l'esame (Italiano sciatto).
Come potrebbe mai trattarsi di una speranza dopo un ''sono contento che''? (Forse dopo un ''sarei contento se...).


----------



## frugnaglio

bearded man said:


> Spiacente di fare spesso il ''bastiancontrario'', ma per me l'unico modo corretto è  _sono molto contento che ci vogliano incontrare._
> Proviamo a cambiare 'persona' e contenuto.  Chi considererebbe corrette le frasi ''siamo contenti che volete venire'' oppure ''il bambino non era contento che sua madre lo picchiava''? Per me, in buon Italiano ci vuole il congiuntivo in queste frasi.
> Diverso sarebbe il caso in cui al posto di ''che'' ci fosse un ''perché'':
> - sono molto contento perché ci vogliono incontrare -
> (la frase causale è indipendente, quanto al modo, dall'aggettivo ''contento'').
> 
> EDIT:
> Vorrei aggiungere che (secondo me) l'espressione ''essere contento che'' equivale ad ''approvare che'' oppure ''giudicare favorevolmente che'' , è cioè assimilabile ad un verbo di opinione: e questa è la ragione della mia preferenza per il congiuntivo.
> _- sono contento che sei bella _suona male
> - _sono contento che tu sia bella _suona bene.


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Bearded! 
Dico solo che per me nel linguaggio «neostandard» l'indicativo è accettabile, se parliamo solo di linguaggio «formale» allora son d'accordo con te. 
Non essendo specificato il registro voluto e ricercato nel caso specifico dall'OP, ho dato quindi solo la mia lettura della valenza frasale per entrambi i modi.
Insomma, quella con l'indicativo non la ritengo errata grammaticalmente ma avente un altro significato rispetto all'altra col congiuntivo.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

dragonseven said:


> Dico solo che per me nel linguaggio «neostandard» l'indicativo è accettabile, se parliamo solo di linguaggio «formale» allora son d'accordo con te.





fabry2811 said:


> E' una risposta ad un'email in cui ci si organizza per un* incontro con un cliente*.


Si parla di lavoro e clienti, quindi non vedo come possa essere accettabile quello che tu chiami linguaggio «neostandard» e che a me sembra una scappatoia per non chiamare le cose con il loro nome, ovvero "SUBstandard/ quinta elementare/uso solo l'indicativo così non mi incasino"


----------



## lluvia de otoño

Al di là di cosa consideriate più semplice o più comodo eistono delle regole grammaticali che hanno un perchè:
se il congiuntivo si usa per indicare situazioni soggettive o ipotetiche e l' indicativo per situazioni oggettive o reali, per quale motivo ignorare la cosa e mescolare i due utilizzi?
Esempio:

Ammetto che *succedano* certe cose
Ammetto che *succedono* certe cose
Nel primo caso io tollero la possibilità che certe cose succedano (situazione ipotetica = congiuntivo), nel secondo caso confesso che certe cose succedono davvero (situazione reale = indicativo), ritengo che la regola in quanto tale dovrebbe essere rispettata anche in frasi meno 'ambigue', anche solo per una questione di tipo estetica...

Ritengo che ci _voglia_ il congiuntivo


----------



## bearded

lluvia de otoño said:


> esistono delle regole grammaticali che hanno un perchè


Giustissimo.
Leggo su 'altervista' (''essere contento che''):  >Reggono il congiuntivo i verbi che esprimono stati d'animo: es. rallegrarsi che, dispiacersi che, essere contento/felice che...<
Indipendentemente dal fatto che ciò di cui si è contenti sia un fatto reale, è l'aggettivo ''contento'' - e quindi l'espressione ''essere contento'' - che esprime quella che lluvia chiama giustamente una delle ''situazioni soggettive''.
Quindi sempre congiuntivo: ''il bambino è contento che arrivi Babbo Natale'' (circostanza irreale), e ''siamo contenti che abbiate deciso di incontrarci'' (fatto reale).


----------



## dragonseven

Paulfromitaly said:


> Si parla di lavoro e clienti, quindi non vedo come possa essere accettabile quello che tu chiami linguaggio «neostandard»


 Ciao Paul!
Giusta osservazione, non ci avevo fatto caso!
Comunque non mi sarebbe passata “sott'occhio” se il verbo fosse stato coniugato diversamente dalla 3a pers. pl.
Con ciò, voglio dire che non è palese il dover utilizzare [“per forza”] il registro «formale».
Per la restante parte del pensiero... “lascio stare”. (Non è qui il caso di disquisire su tale tema.)


----------



## quasi.stellar

Se rendiamo la frase un pochino più complessa abbiamo risultati strani 
1) ipotetica della realtà
_facciamo in modo che tutto si svolga secondo le regole_
2) ipotetica della irrealtà
_ammettiamo che gli asini volassero_

Sempre congiuntivo, secondo me, ma addirittura imperfetto ...
ma adesso non sono più sicura di non essere andata in confusione io,


----------



## bearded

quasi.stellar said:


> _ammettiamo che gli asini volassero_


Non credo che ''facciamo in modo'' e ''ammettiamo'' abbiano la stessa natura di ''sono contento''(v. stati d'animo, #13).
Comunque, secondo me, si dice ''ammettiamo che gli asini volino'', oppure ''poniamo che gli asini volino'', e non...'volassero' (precedente disaccordo tra di noi).
Marginalmente: trovo strano - in vari altri thread - il tuo uso del verbo ''quotare'': vuoi dire citare oppure essere d'accordo...?


----------



## quasi.stellar

Errr ... mi sa che, come Fabry, mi sono un attimo persa anch'io, se così fosse chiedo venia. 
Ma tra indicativo e congiuntivo, per me congiuntivo senza ombra di dubbio.

PS.
Dato che è del tutto OT, ti rispondo in privato.


----------



## frugnaglio

dragonseven said:


> Con ciò, voglio dire che non è palese il dover utilizzare [“per forza”] il registro «formale».


Per me, a orecchio e spontaneamente, non è questione di registro formale o familiare o raffinato o grezzo. Parlavo poco fa con un tizio sui settant'anni, ex tornitore sempre vissuto in un paese fra Prato e Pistoia e con un livello di istruzione che non va oltre il leggere, scrivere e far di conto. A parte le magnifiche coniugazioni dialettali (andonno per andarono, andiede per andò, messi per misi e via remoteggiando), non si sognerebbe mai di dire “sono contento che” + indicativo. È una costruzione che nella parlata locale di tutti richiede il congiuntivo, punto. Anche se si parla di spalare la merda. (  ) 

Se poi oggi si consideri corretto anche l'indicativo non saprei.



quasi.stellar said:


> Se rendiamo la frase un pochino più complessa abbiamo risultati strani
> 1) ipotetica della realtà
> _facciamo in modo che tutto si svolga secondo le regole_
> 2) ipotetica della irrealtà
> _ammettiamo che gli asini volassero_
> 
> Sempre congiuntivo, secondo me, ma addirittura imperfetto ...
> ma adesso non sono più sicura di non essere andata in confusione io,


_Ammettiamo che gli asini _*volino* (oggi)
_Ammettiamo che gli asini _*volassero* (mille anni fa)


----------



## dragonseven

frugnaglio said:


> [...] dire “sono contento che” + indicativo. È una costruzione che nella parlata locale di tutti richiede il congiuntivo, punto. Anche se si parla di spalare la merda. (  )
> 
> Se poi oggi si consideri corretto anche l'indicativo non saprei


Uff...
Meno male che se ne discusse già tempo fa nei forum di WR!
Per cui non posso far altro che accodarmi ed essere io d'accordo con Necsus, Danieloid, Angel Aura e, non di certo ultimo, il professor Cortelazzo:





> *4. Congiuntivo nelle proposizioni dipendenti: uso facoltativo*
> [...] 4.5. dopo verbi che indicano piacere, dispiacere, ira, rammarico, timore, sorpresa: _essere arrabbiato_, _aver paura, esser contento / scontento,* essere felice* / infelice, rammaricarsi, rincrescere, essere sorpreso, essere stupito, stupirsi_: _*sono contento* che tu venga presto / *sono contento* che vieni presto_.


(Sono contento [che sono/]di essere in buona compagnia a "spalare la merda".)

Poi, nessuno vi nega di continuare a pensarla come già la pensate, ripeto che questa è anche la mia opinione. Tutto qui.
Anzi, riporto da Cruscate anche un passo da "La Grande Grammatica Italiana di Consultazione":





			
				La GGIC -vol. II; p. 420- said:
			
		

> Il fatto che in frasi di questo tipo [= _Gli dispiace che Martina sia già partita; Ero felice che fossero venuti_] compaia di regola il congiuntivo dipende dal valore di fondo di questo modo: come abbiamo detto, esso ha la funzione di connotare una frase, o una sua parte, come _non-comunicativa_. La tematicità inerente di queste frasi subordinate significa al contempo mancanza di autonomia comunicativa, per cui il congiuntivo indirizza l’attenzione verso l’effettiva comunicazione e cioè verso la valutazione personale espressa nella frase principale.


----------



## frugnaglio

Quello che ho detto, forse in maniera poco chiara, è che non sapendo se sia considerato corretto o no l'indicativo, mi baso, inevitabilmente, sul mio uso, che ha il congiuntivo (non mi verrebbe mai da dire “sono contento che sono venuti”, lo percepisco quasi altrettanto sgrammaticato che “voglio che vengono”). Però non so distinguere quanto questa mia percezione dipenda soltanto dalla mia abitudine e non so quanto l'indicativo sia considerato corretto (né da chi).

La citazione che riporti dice parla del motivo per cui compare di regola il *congiuntivo*... ovvero conferma argomentandolo quello che dicevo io.
Sembrerebbe implicare che sia normale usare l'indicativo se la subordinata non ha valore tematico, ma a me sembra che in frasi di questo genere ce l'abbia sempre. Se dico _Sono contento che siano venuti_ sappiamo già entrambi, io e il mio interlocutore, che sono venuti. Se il mio interlocutore non lo sa, ovvero se la subordinata è comunicativa e non tematica, io direi _Sono contento perché sono venuti_ oppure _Sono venuti e ne sono contento_ oppure _Ah, che bello! Sono venuti!_ ma non _Sono contento che sono/siano venuti_.


----------



## bearded

frugnaglio said:


> Quello che ho detto, forse in maniera poco chiara, è che non sapendo se sia considerato corretto o no l'indicativo, mi baso, inevitabilmente, sul mio uso, che ha il congiuntivo (non mi verrebbe mai da dire “sono contento che sono venuti”, lo percepisco quasi altrettanto sgrammaticato che “voglio che vengono”). Però non so distinguere quanto questa mia percezione dipenda soltanto dalla mia abitudine e non so quanto l'indicativo sia considerato corretto (né da chi).
> 
> La citazione che riporti dice parla del motivo per cui compare di regola il *congiuntivo*... ovvero conferma argomentandolo quello che dicevo io.
> Sembrerebbe implicare che sia normale usare l'indicativo se la subordinata non ha valore tematico, ma a me sembra che in frasi di questo genere ce l'abbia sempre. Se dico _Sono contento che siano venuti_ sappiamo già entrambi, io e il mio interlocutore, che sono venuti. Se il mio interlocutore non lo sa, ovvero se la subordinata è comunicativa e non tematica, io direi _Sono contento perché sono venuti_ oppure _Sono venuti e ne sono contento_ oppure _Ah, che bello! Sono venuti!_ ma non _Sono contento che sono/siano venuti_.


----------



## ohbice

frugnaglio said:


> lo percepisco quasi altrettanto sgrammaticato che “voglio che vengono”


Voglio che vengono sgrammaticato?




dragonseven said:


> Poi, nessuno vi nega di continuare a pensarla come già la pensate



Ma come nessuno vi nega... io nego eccome


----------



## bearded

Caro dragon, la tua prima formulazione - con l'indicativo - io la intenderei/modificherei così:

sono molto contento, ché (=perché) ci vogliono incontrare.

Su questo piano...ci possiamo incontrare.
Se poi, col tempo, 'ché' perde l'accento...


----------



## dragonseven

Riaffermo che non ho nulla da dire sulla correttezza del congiuntivo in questa frase.
Quello che intendevo dire sin dal principio è, piú semplicemente, come se con l'indicativo vi sentissi [alla fine della frase] «[Sono molto contento] perché è un loro desiderio, una loro volontà», mentre se ci fosse il congiuntivo ci sentirei [alle stesse condizioni] «[Sono molto contento] perché è un mio desiderio, una mia volontà».
Magari vaneggio ma, senza escludere l'opinione per me validissima degli utenti che ho citato in precedenza, mi accontento di quanto esprime il professor Cortelazzo per ritenere che io non sia poi cosí «fuori dal mondo».


----------



## fabry2811

Ciao ragazzi, 

solo ora mi accorgo di aver scatenato l'inferno qui!
La cosa mi rincuora, almeno non sono l'unico che in quella occasione si sarebbe trovato in imbarazzo.
Per fortuna era un testo scritto, nella lingua parlata avrei esitato sicuramente!

Alla fine ho preferito usare il congiuntivo e sono d'accordo con chi tra di voi sostiene che a volte usiamo l'indicativo come scappatoia, quando preferiamo evitare di far brutta figura.


----------



## ohbice

Peccato, un altro peccatore 
E' semmai vero il contrario, in genere: per evitare di fare brutte figure ci riempiamo la bocca di modi verbali i più strambi e inutili.


----------



## Pietruzzo

fabry2811 said:


> Sono molto contento che ci vogliono/vogliano incontrare


"Sono contento" è una valutazione soggettiva. Richiede il congiuntivo.


----------



## Mary49

Pietruzzo said:


> "Sono contento" è una valutazione soggettiva. Richiede il congiuntivo.


 Il congiuntivo - Come e quando si usa - Noi parliamo italiano
_*"Vanno col congiuntivo i verbi che esprimono gli stati d’animo*_:
– Essere felice che, essere contento che, far piacere che, dispiacere che, rallegrarsi che, rattristarsi che".


----------

